# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Unutulan,Unutturulan Ümraniye Katliamı

## ceyda

*Bugün ülkücü camia dışında pek fazla bilinmeyen, fakat bu ülkede ideoloji adına işlenen en vahşi katliamlardan biri.
Salih Ulug, Bahri Bilgin, Ömer Bayraktar, Cevat Koca ve Sinan Koca isimli beş işçinin sadece ve sadece ülkücü oldukları, misk (Milliyetçi İşçi Sendikası) üyesi oldukları için kızıl katiller tarafından vahşice öldürüldükleri katliam.

Katliam bilinen eski adıyla 1 mayıs mahallesi yeni adı ise Mustafa Kemal Mahallesi'nde gerçekleştirildi.Ancak olayın geçtiği yer olarak kaynaklarda daha ziyade Ümraniye semt adının kullanılması sebebiyle olay "Ümraniye Katliamı" olarak bilinmektedir.

Salih Ulug, Bahri Bilgin, Ömer Bayraktar, Cevat Koca ve Sinan Koca kardeşler, doğup büyüdükleri, çocukluklarının geçtiği, evliliklerini yaptıkları, çocuklarının dünya ya gözlerini açtığı, anılarında derin izlerin mekanı olan Giresun'un Görele ilçesinde hayat şartlarının ve maddi geçimsizliğin zorluğundan şikâyetçidirler. 

Dertleri ekmek paralarını çoluk çocuklarının nafakasını kazanmaktan başka bir şey değildi. ikisi kardeş beş arkadaş geçim sıkıntısının önüne geçmek için çıkmış oldukları gurbet yolculuğunda hayallerini süsleyen kente İstanbul'a gitmeye karar verirler. 

Oto-yol fiat (otosan) firmasında iş bulurlar. işe başlamalarıyla beraber talihsiz sona doğru adım atmaya başlamış oluyorlardı.ülkenin içinde bulunduğu kızıl tehdit karşısında Türk milletinin dürüst namuslu insanları olarak milliyetçi görüşleriyle tanınmışlardı....

Milliyetçi İşçi Sendikaları Konfederasyonu'na (misk) üye olan bu beş işçi , Ümraniye'de kiracı olarak oturmaktaydılar.Ev kirasından kurtulmak, ailelerini İstanbul'a getirmek, aileleriyle birlikte başlarını sokacakları kendilerine ait bir gecekondu yapmak için Ümraniye Mustafa Kemal Mahallesi'nde bir arsaya kazma vurmaya başlamışlardı.hayalleri ,gelecekleri, yuvalarıydı. 

Aidat adı altında para toplayıp mahalleyi haraca bağlayan bir grup beş can yoldaşına, gelin sizlere daha düzenli, yan yana ev yapacağınız yer gösterelim diyerek bir kahvehaneye çağırırlar. davet edildikleri kahveye geldiklerinde tkp/ml-tikko mensubu militanlar tarafından etrafları çevrilir. adına "halk mahkemesi" dedikleri bir tiyatro sergilerler. 

Neticesinde ülkücü işçiler suçlu! bulunup ölüm cezasına çarptırılırlar. infazı uygulamak için elleri ayakları bağlanarak, İçerenköy'deki taşocaklarına götürülürler. değişik işkenceler uygulandıktan sonra (kulakları kesilip, gözleri oyulur, ayakları taşlarla ezilip, erkeklik uzuvları kesilir) kafalarına sıkılan kurşunlarla canlar toprağa düşer şehadet şerbetini içerler! 

23 yaşındaki Sinan Koca'nın biri 10 günlük olan 3 çocuğu, 29 yaşındaki ağabeyi Cevat Koca'nın 1 çocuğu, 29 yaşındaki Bahri Bilgin'in 7 çocuğu, 27 yaşındaki Ömer Bayraktar'ın 4 çocuğu, Salih Uluğ'un 1 çocuğu yetim; gencecik hanımları da dul kalır... bu 5 gariban işçinin tek suçları, milliyetçi, ülkücü olmaları, bu aziz vatanı canlarından çok sevmeleriydi!..

Nasıl bir düşmanlık,nasıl insanlıktı bu! neyin bedeliydi, yıkılmıştı dünyalar,çöktü gök kapandı perdeler!anası feryad eder Bahri'nin "kör olsaydı gözlerim görmeseydim bu günü!ağlamak kar etmez yıkıldı dünyam! dünya malım olsa değişmem bahrimin saç teline ! "

17 mart 1978 tarihinde beş kadının dul, onaltı çocuğun yetim kaldığı bu olay hürriyet gazetesinde 19 mart 1978 pazar günü manşetten şu şekilde verilir:

"vahşet beş kişi kurşuna dizildi" Giresun Görele ilçesi'nden İstanbul Ümraniye'ye yerleşen beş vatandaşımız marksist-leninist bir örgüt tarafından kaçırılarak işkenceyle öldürüldü. otopsi raporuna göre ikisinin gözleri oyuldu. 



Ümraniye için toplanan emniyet yetkilileri saatlerce karar alamadı.Yazarak bu vahşeti türk halkına duyurdu.Bir çok insanın filmlerde bile görünce tüylerinin diken diken olduğu işkencelere uğrayan, çalıştıkları fabrikada dürüstlükleri ve saygınlıkları ile bilinen işçilerin cenaze namazları,mavi gömleği ,kasketi ile meşhur karaoğlan tarafından İstanbul'a vali atanan ve olayı basit bir zabıta vakası olarak gören İhsan Tekin'in izin vermemesi neticesinde, İstanbul da kılınamamış, cenazeler toprağa verilmek üzere arkadaşları tarafından memleketlerine yollanmıştı. "(ikinci paragraftan buraya kadar olan kısım resim köprüsü hariç 

Bu olayla, daha doğrusu bu katliamın failleri ile alakalı bir bilgi de TBMM yazışmalarından: 

Aradan 23 yil geçtikten sonra Mhp İstanbul Milletvekili Mehmet Gül'ün verdiği bir soru önergesi üzerine İçişleri Bakanı Sadettin Tantan bu katillerle ilgili olarak şu açıklamayı yapıyordu:

"İstanbul milletvekili Mehmet Gül tarafından TBMM başkanlığına sunulan ve tarafımdan yazılı olarak cevaplandırılması istenilen soru önergesinin cevabı aşağıya çıkarılmıştır.

15.3.1978 tarihinde İstanbul İli Ümraniye İlçesi Mustafa Kemal Mahallesinde bir kahvehanede, Salih Ulug, Bahri Bilgin, Ömer Bayraktar, Cevat Koca ve Sinan Koca'nın öldürülmesi olayı ile ilgili olarak, güvenlik görevlilerince yapılan çalışmalar neticesinde eylemin yasadışı silâhlı terör örgütü (tkp/ml-tikko)ne mensup ( kişi tarafından gerçekleştirildiğinin belirlendiği, bunlardan üçünün yakalanarak tutuklandığı, yasadışı silâhlı örgüte üye olmak ve tasarlayarak adam öldürmek suçundan 1 inci ordu komutanlığı 2 nolu askerî mahkemesinin 1980/222 esas, 1981/426 karar sayıları ile yargılandıkları, olayın firari durumda bulunan diğer (5) örgüt mensubunun aranmasına devam edilmekte olduğu,"

ayrıca hemen belirtelim, bu olayın ortaya çıkmasından hemen sonra ecevit hükümeti tarafından atanan istanbul valisi ihsan tekin, bu olayı (gazete resminde görüldüğü gibi) "basit bir zabıta vakası" olarak nitelemiş ve "siyasi yönü yoktur" demiştir. 

ayrıca cenazelerin cenaze namazlarının İstanbul'da kılınması polis marifetiyle engellenmiş, cenazeler zorla Giresun'a gönderilmiştir.Vahşice öldürülen bu kurbanlara arkadaşlarının son görevlerini yapma fırsatı dahi verilmemiştir...

Ruhları şad olsun

olayla ilgili diğer fotoğraflar:






*

----------

